# Spooky, animated music videos



## Mister 1-2-3-4 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi all, I'm a synthrock musician in Brooklyn, NY, and I have a couple of animated music videos that I think readers of this forum will enjoy. Haunted castles, zombies, psychotic DJs, Charlie Brown-style dancing, and more!! Check them out on my website: http://www.mr1234.com/talisman-by-mister-1-2-3-4/


----------



## Mister 1-2-3-4 (Oct 7, 2011)

Happy Halloween!


----------

